# Difference Between LCD and LED tvs



## noblemeshak (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi frndzzz,

Can u point out the primary difference between LED,LCD and PlASMA TV's And if i need to buy one, which one can i prefer first under a budget of 20k...


----------



## mayanksharma (Aug 19, 2011)

Google it! You'll find many. 
LCDs are cheapest. Plasmas are rare in availability and are costliest! Currently, plasma panels cannot be economically manufactured in small screen sizes.
LEDs on the other hand manage to provide the best of both. 
Limited power consumption, better contrast ratio and response times.

Btw, you've to increase your budget marginally. Because, under a budget of 20K i dont think you'll find any of them!


----------



## noblemeshak (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 21, 2011)

LCD TV uses CFL Lamps at the backside for Backlighting. 

LED TV uses LED's at the backside for Backlighting.
so basically, 

LED TV = LCD TV - CFL Lamps + LED's.

Thats the major difference.


----------



## noblemeshak (Aug 23, 2011)

oh..k..i will better go for an LED t.v...and i hav also increserd the budget to 25-28k... will buy a panasonic or videocon led...


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^^^
wat screen size u want?


----------



## MohsinMan99 (Aug 24, 2011)

noblemeshak said:


> oh..k..i will better go for an LED t.v...and i hav also increserd the budget to 25-28k... will buy a panasonic or videocon led...



LED would be hard on that budget if your screen requirement is 32 and above. Actually, I think it will be hard to find even 26 inch LED's at that price.


----------



## aroraanant (Aug 25, 2011)

You can get Samsung 5 series 27" LED in that budget


----------



## noblemeshak (Aug 28, 2011)

oh..thn i will prefer size under 32', and thanks @aroraanant


----------



## AcceleratorX (Aug 29, 2011)

A good LCD screen generally has a better dot pitch (=potentially sharper image), but a comparable LED screen will deliver brighter whites and better contrast.

Other than that, LCD = LED.


----------

